# Bbq shed build



## carver (Jan 21, 2017)

behind my firepit,it's going to be awesome


----------



## 3ringer (Jan 21, 2017)

Nice outdoor man cave.


----------



## oops1 (Jan 21, 2017)

That's good stuff right there


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jan 21, 2017)

So, when do we get to come try it out? It looks nice!


----------



## carver (Jan 21, 2017)

Capt Quirk said:


> So, when do we get to come try it out? It looks nice!



Grab some beer and dogs and come on


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 21, 2017)

*Wow!*

Mighty fine!  Looks like you added a deck too!  You've been busy Jerry!  Time to start enjoying it!  I like the "men" sign too.


----------



## Duff (Jan 21, 2017)

That's awesome!!


----------



## carver (Jan 21, 2017)

wvdawg said:


> Mighty fine!  Looks like you added a deck too!  You've been busy Jerry!  Time to start enjoying it!  I like the "men" sign too.



Thanks Dennis, I came into some PT lumber(quite a bit) and decided it needed to be transformed into a deck and the bbq shed(now to find a grill/with side burner)and take my BGE up.I also put a crank up pulley system in over the firepit,so I can raise and lower my dutch oven over the pit,it works great.(you can see the  wheel in this pic. that I use to move the dutch over up and down on the left side


----------



## carver (Jan 21, 2017)

Thank y'all,its been fun, tiring but fun


----------



## rip18 (Jan 23, 2017)

Now that is just plain awesome!


----------



## carver (Jan 23, 2017)

rip18 said:


> Now that is just plain awesome!



Thank you Robert


----------

